# best mouse only flash games?



## Deleted-119707 (Feb 18, 2009)

what are the best mouse only flash games? i tried google and gave me loads of game sites XD.. i want games that only use the mouse because im putting these on my new pmp.

what ive got so far are:
shoot em in
curveball
darts
keep it up


----------



## darkangel5000 (Feb 18, 2009)

http://www.ferryhalim.com/orisinal/g3/bells.htm
I'm loving it. :3


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Feb 18, 2009)

dont like that game XD


----------



## WildWon (Feb 18, 2009)

Check out Wii Arcade. Its a website full of flash games that are mouse driven, so they can be played via the Wii browser.

Great site, fun games.

Enjoy


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Feb 18, 2009)

its a mediocre site... not many mouse only games that are good..


----------



## xcalibur (Feb 18, 2009)

albinoblacksheep has quite a few. Though they might also have a few keyboard flashgames.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Feb 18, 2009)

my pmp has no keyboard so i cant really play them XD
its the new samsung yp-p3 by the way.


----------



## Smef (Feb 18, 2009)

Try bejeweled and insaneaquarium, if you can find somewhere to play those.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Feb 18, 2009)

i downloaded winterbells.swf and it doesnt work XD. any games like this?


----------



## greyhound (Feb 18, 2009)

The great Nanaca crash, of course

Click


----------



## Zenith94 (Feb 18, 2009)

Sonny and Sonny 2

There both rpgs. But if you have a strong dislike for flash rpgs both of these games may result in frustration.


----------



## Psyfira (Feb 18, 2009)

Cyrkam Airtos!!!
(I'm easily amused 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Feb 18, 2009)

not my games haha. thanks for the sugestions though.


----------



## R4Liam (Aug 17, 2011)

@Zenith94  nice callout man they are good!


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 17, 2011)

nicky041192 said:
			
		

> not my games haha. thanks for the sugestions though.



You seem to be expecting a level of quality or fun that hardly exists in flash games, let alone ones with insanely limited controls like "mouse only".
Lower your standards or don't bother looking.


----------



## prowler (Aug 17, 2011)

holy two year bump


----------



## R4Liam (Aug 17, 2011)

can runescape be mouse only? Oh and sorry :/


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 17, 2011)

Lol jesus I never noticed the date difference.

Freakin' necrophiliacs.


----------



## Maid-chan (Aug 19, 2011)

greyhound said:
			
		

> The great Nanaca crash, of course
> 
> Click


your games is funny!


----------

